# tugs



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

hiya i sailed on tugs as rad op 1959 thru 1980 interspaced with jaunts foreign flag know all the captains and deckies engineers catering crowds and all the big drinkers tea of course (Smoke) keith appleyard is the name hope i dont owe anyone any money


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Keith, Welcome to S.N.
Charlie Noble sends his regards and you owe me a pint at the next reunion
regards Pete.


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard Kieth....sailed with you on Statesman, & one or two other tugs.


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the quick replies will now check the we3b regularily all the best to all keith


----------



## nobby clarke (Mar 18, 2008)

hi keith, welcome to ships nost, talking about money i think i subed you a fiver when working north sea anchor snatching also a fiver out of my vietnam bonus 12month trip englishman dont forget the three pound you promised me for helping you fix the radio coming back from angoala when we lost the wheelhouse windows in the storm force twelve also the five rand i subed you in durban on the statesman six months with commander turner hope your well only joking about the money nice to get to see someone on here i actually worked with, all the best nobby clarke


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Keith,
What's all this I heard about you getting a job as operator with 'Humber Radio' when you left UTC and everytime you came across a telex with a quote for a job from them you added a couple of noughts so they were outbid! Revenge is sweet, hee hee! 
Ray Jordan


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

you know me better than that ray i would have added 3 noughts keith


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

nobby clarke said:


> hi keith, welcome to ships nost, talking about money i think i subed you a fiver when working north sea anchor snatching also a fiver out of my vietnam bonus 12month trip englishman dont forget the three pound you promised me for helping you fix the radio coming back from angoala when we lost the wheelhouse windows in the storm force twelve also the five rand i subed you in durban on the statesman six months with commander turner hope your well only joking about the money nice to get to see someone on here i actually worked with, all the best nobby clarke


great to nhear from you nobby it must be a small fortune now with all the interest will you accept a cheque keih


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

how are you keeping nobby are you still living in hull keith


----------



## nobby clarke (Mar 18, 2008)

hi keith, how you keeping ,sorry it took so long to get backto you, i left utc and moved to gt yarmouth some 30 years ago worked for norfolk line ferries out of yarmouth to holland they relocated to harwich so i left drifted into the building trade been there ever since,have you got the united towing book by alan ford its mentioned quite a lot on this site, i found a copy on the internet tucked away in a book shop in toronto canada of all places it came secondhand also containd a letter from from alan ford to the chap who,d bought the book originaly also containd a photo of the tug hermes which has written on the back , hermes on charter from sweden to united 1964 result or what all the best nobby clarke


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

yes nobby i am retired now from hull btelephones now known as kcom live in hull now dont have many hobbies except drinking but still support leeds united God forgive and i go to watch hull f. c.


----------



## goldie95 (Dec 28, 2009)

keithsparks said:


> hiya i sailed on tugs as rad op 1959 thru 1980 interspaced with jaunts foreign flag know all the captains and deckies engineers catering crowds and all the big drinkers tea of course (Smoke) keith appleyard is the name hope i dont owe anyone any money


Hi Keith, long time no see!!! Think the last time was on the Welshman/Irishman. Do you still have the dimple? Think you owe me a pint, ha ha. Jack G junior


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

keithsparks said:


> hiya i sailed on tugs as rad op 1959 thru 1980 interspaced with jaunts foreign flag know all the captains and deckies engineers catering crowds and all the big drinkers tea of course (Smoke) keith appleyard is the name hope i dont owe anyone any money


hi keith,are you still slamming doors and not talking to anyone for a week when leeds united lose,ha ha, winnie.(Cloud)


----------

